# APR K04 DYNO... disappointed



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

So, I have an 08 (FSI) GTi with a k04. Had a few issues with it at first but nailed it down to a bunk injector. Swapped it out last week (finally) and the car rides like a dream. I keep it in 91 oct mode because the best we get around here is 92. Just dyno'd it today and let me say, I am definitely disappointed, to say the least... 235 whp and 270 lbs/ft torque? Was definitely expecting A LOT more... Anyone else seeing numbers like this? Any suggestions? My boost spikes at about 25 and holds at about 20 consistently with no signs of leaks... Just kind of feel like there should be more power here. Did two runs and I live in Washington state, so its fairly cold... Any words of advice, suggestions, or just plain knowledge/experience is appreciated. Thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

get logs. if you dont have vag com buy it.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

what dyno was it? It seems really low if is on dynojet and if is on mustang then it should be around there. However, it could be you have a problem. Just scan the car and see if its trowing any codes.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to run logs but even still once I do I wouldn't know what to do next... Send to APR? 
Yeah, it was a Dynojet


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

Run all the logs on here http://www.goapr.com/support/datalogging.php then post them to Arin or APR.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

bacillus said:


> Run all the logs on here http://www.goapr.com/support/datalogging.php then post them to Arin or APR.


Word... Any of you guys have any ideas to the huge lack of power though? What I should be looking for? There are no boost/vacuum leaks, all seals look good... So yeah, kind of confused...


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

It may well be that your boost is down for whatever reason but you'll only find out after logging the car.
Also check for stored fault codes before logging.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

bacillus said:


> It may well be that your boost is down for whatever reason but you'll only find out after logging the car.
> Also check for stored fault codes before logging.


Did a quick scan earlier and the only code to pop up was P0299- Turbo under boost...

weird... could that be a DV issue or what do you think? Gonna start researching but figured I'd throw it out there in case one of you guys knew...


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, check your dv if you haven't already done so...


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

bacillus said:


> Yeah, check your dv if you haven't already done so...













Wow... Can't believe THIS is what's causing me to loose about 40+ whp!! Guess its time to hit the classifieds or ECS  Good thing is, though, I'm fairly confident this is my ONLY issue, so thats good news to me... Thanks for all the help guys. I'll get back to you when the issue is completely solved :thumbup:


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Thatll definitely cause issues. Is that a revision D? This is what Im looking at:

http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw-1/mk5-g-j-2006/2-0t/awe-tuning-2-0t-diverter-valve.html


----------



## SDbirdman (Jan 20, 2011)

no thats the diaphram style. revision D is piston style.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

No cel it was a soft code?


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

SDbirdman said:


> no thats the diaphram style. revision D is piston style.


I thought so, was hard to see from my phone. So your other option would be to upgrade to Rev D.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> I thought so, was hard to see from my phone. So your other option would be to upgrade to Rev D.


Yeah, I just threw in the rev D this afternoon (a buddy had one). Car pulls BEAUTIFULLY! Spiked at 27psi and felt like a dream! I'm convinced that the ED30 is what we should have got here in the states, I love my car again!


----------



## SDbirdman (Jan 20, 2011)

guesswho said:


> Yeah, I just threw in the rev D this afternoon (a buddy had one). Car pulls BEAUTIFULLY! Spiked at 27psi and felt like a dream! I'm convinced that the ED30 is what we should have got here in the states, I love my car again!


good to hear. when can we expect another dyno?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I love my apr k04 :heart:


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Do you plan to hit the Dyno again?

JT


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

SDbirdman said:


> good to hear. when can we expect another dyno?


yeah, more than likely right after Thanksgiving. Going back home to Cali for a week so saving up funds. Trust me, I cant WAIT to get it on there, this car feels amazing! 

edit: ironically enough i just noticed that youre from my home, haha... im from oceanside :laugh:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

So, just dyno'd the car again. Ran it on a Mustang this time. Got weird numbers but I'm not complaining. 322WHP AND 300FTLBS Torque. Should I be weirded out that the Torque is lower than the WHP or is that common on these cars when you get into numbers like these? For some reason I think I'm used to seeing the torque a bit higher than the HP... could be wrong though... Anyway, still happy with 322. Definitely put a smile on my face


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

322 seems high for no meth/racegas? lol, cant win.

regardless, if youre happy who cares, dyno numbers dont mean **** anyways:beer:


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

what symptoms were you having with the bad injector?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

YoungMedic said:


> what symptoms were you having with the bad injector?


it was misfiring whenever i went above about 5k in WOT. When i scanned it for codes, it was showing misfires on one cylinder only (cylinder 2). in stock mode there were no misfires at all. changed out that injector and voila. 
although, oddly enough, it misfired on the dyno under those same symptoms, which i find completely odd. except the last run, the last run was solid but still put up the same numbers. on the drive home i got on it hard just to see if it would still misfire and it ran like a charm. i dont even have a CEL.... this car is the biggest friggin woman, full of mood swings... :facepalm:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I chime in? My friend had a similar issue on his apr k04, he and I did everything possible to fix. Log was done to provide apr whatever they needed. At the end when he was about to give up after doing extensive trial and error, he checked the gapping of the coil pack? And they were losen by micro mili. I believe he re gapped? Them to proper spec and that solved his misfire. His coilpacks were in good condition too.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

mkim said:


> Can I chime in? My friend had a similar issue on his apr k04, he and I did everything possible to fix. Log was done to provide apr whatever they needed. At the end when he was about to give up after doing extensive trial and error, he checked the gapping of the coil pack? And they were losen by micro mili. I believe he re gapped? Them to proper spec and that solved his misfire. His coilpacks were in good condition too.


yeah, ive screwed around with the gap on these things a lot. when i changed out the injector i did an oil change and threw in new plugs too. didnt touch them, just ried to go with their factory setting and see how it would go. worked like a charm, so im not gonna screw with them. i think theyre at .026? but i cant remember. 
and again, oddly enough, the car ran great its last dyno run, and off the dyno its still running strong so im happy


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

having ur same issue when i get on it from a 60 getting around 5k it will have a little stumble and take of again really well could be an injector need to get to trial and error like u i am on ur same boat good to here i am not the only and and u found a solution


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

One Bad MKV said:


> having ur same issue when i get on it from a 60 getting around 5k it will have a little stumble and take of again really well could be an injector need to get to trial and error like u i am on ur same boat good to here i am not the only and and u found a solution


yeah, it sucks man... i hated that feeling. did all the problem shooting; ran logs and sent to APR, swapped coils, swapped plugs, etc... my only saving grace was that i had it narrowed down to one cylinder so it was almost a no brainer for me. i also cleaned the valves when i had the intake manifold off as well, and honestly i DO think that has helped. it was FILTHY in there. pretty much identical to all the threads lately. i'd definitely go in there and give that a shot, along with coils and plugs. figure out where your misfires are happening and if theyre following your plugs or not. :thumbup:


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

have done almost everything exept change injectors since buying the s3's...will get back to checking it later this week just have to wait and see then ill go on the dyno also...bte those numbers u put down are really really good


----------



## Shazsta (Mar 9, 2006)

Glad you figured out what it was... I was about to say! K04 will surprise you - mine still pulls hard around 130+, no joke. And thats a feat considering its tuned by APR :laugh:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

now all we need is the damn stage 2 intake. Hope apr started/contunued developing since golf R has same engine

edit. weird vw site says it's going to be tsi


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

mkim said:


> now all we need is the damn stage 2 intake. Hope apr started/contunued developing since golf R has same engine
> 
> edit. weird vw site says it's going to be tsi


VW is screwy with their engine description! 
The R definitely comes with the old TFSI engine in spite of the tsi description you see on their website.


----------



## lnghrngti (Sep 8, 2007)

just curious, what intake are you running?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

lnghrngti said:


> just curious, what intake are you running?


VF


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

mkim said:


> he checked the gapping of the coil pack? And they were losen by micro mili. I believe he re gapped? Them to proper spec and that solved his misfire. His coilpacks were in good condition too.





guesswho said:


> yeah, ive screwed around with the gap on these things a lot.


OK, I gotta know what this is. Never heard of gap on a coil pack. Please elaborate.


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

guesswho said:


> VF


I don't think that VF intake has the factory and APR approved maf cross sectional area...


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i'd like to know about this gap as well...lol.

you refering to how seated the coil is? as in offset from the valve cover?


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

bacillus said:


> I don't think that VF intake has the factory and APR approved maf cross sectional area...


i dont think anything that is not from apr is aproved by apr lol


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

ROH ECHT said:


> OK, I gotta know what this is. Never heard of gap on a coil pack. Please elaborate.


haha... ok, now im confused. i saw 'gap' and immediately thought spark plugs. didnt even notice he said coil packs... :facepalm:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

bacillus said:


> I don't think that VF intake has the factory and APR approved maf cross sectional area...


according to APR, ONLY the factory MAF is approved for the k04... so they can suck a load. Tell them to come talk to me when they have that stgII released for the FSI (if theyre ever even going to do R&D it anymore) :banghead:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

guesswho said:


> So, just dyno'd the car again. Ran it on a Mustang this time. Got weird numbers but I'm not complaining. 322WHP AND 300FTLBS Torque. Should I be weirded out that the Torque is lower than the WHP or is that common on these cars when you get into numbers like these? For some reason I think I'm used to seeing the torque a bit higher than the HP... could be wrong though... Anyway, still happy with 322. Definitely put a smile on my face


Let's see the dyno results graphed...opcorn:

Would like to see your power and torque lines...


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

ROH ECHT said:


> Let's see the dyno results graphed...opcorn:
> 
> Would like to see your power and torque lines...


I forgot the chart from the last pull unfortunately, which was nice and clean. On this one you can see where it dips and misfires though twice though. Pretty shaky lines put pure and raw.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

That's really odd that the power doesn't peak until 6300rpm +/-. The K04 usually gives near full power from 5400rpm +/- on. And did you say boost peaked at 27 psi? You maybe over-boosting. Did you log the boost data yet since fixed?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

ROH ECHT said:


> That's really odd that the power doesn't peak until 6300rpm +/-. The K04 usually gives near full power from 5400rpm +/- on. And did you say boost peaked at 27 psi? You maybe over-boosting. Did you log the boost data yet since fixed?


No, I havent logged anything... As far as the boost goes, yeah, it does its quick spike around 25-27 and usually holds around 20 i've noticed. 
Isn't over boosting a software issue, or do you have an idea of maybe it being something hardware related? Now I want to kick myself in the face for not grabbing that graph from the last run (since it was problem/misfire free)... :banghead:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Usually if over-boosting, the turbo spin is interrupted from the amount of pressure build up. The boost gauge needle fluctuates and bounces when this is happening. My peak boost has to be under 26 psi or this happens in mine. At 25 psi peak this still happens a tiny bit but not in every gear. 
If you are getting boost without this happening, then don't mess with it. If this is going on, then you would need to reset the waste-gate opening.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

ROH ECHT said:


> Usually if over-boosting, the turbo spin is interrupted from the amount of pressure build up. The boost gauge needle fluctuates and bounces when this is happening. My peak boost has to be under 26 psi or this happens in mine. At 25 psi peak this still happens a tiny bit but not in every gear.
> If you are getting boost without this happening, then don't mess with it. If this is going on, then you would need to reset the waste-gate opening.


good info. i'll definitely check on that


----------

